# Please rate my stickman manga...



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2011)

I made them in russian since thats what my art teacher told me to do. She said to my class that we should make something funny and in a foreign language. Please rate and comment!(you read it from right to left)


Spoiler

















Better quality Images:


Spoiler


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 22, 2011)

The eyes sort of bother me.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 22, 2011)

It's.....okish.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 24, 2011)

if I could get an approximate translation panel by panel, that might help.... I can't russian very well


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't understand it cuz I can't get a greater view of your manga.


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2011)

more like ten year old stick figure drawings than manga.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 24, 2011)

I can see monkat in it. WTF.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 24, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> more like ten year old stick figure drawings than manga.


This.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I can see monkat in it. WTF.


You're right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see monkat's glasses.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 24, 2011)

Err.. Its quite good


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

It's either I can't think of anything to say or I can't say what I'm thinking.


----------



## Raika (Mar 24, 2011)

It's really... Unique. It really defines you.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I didn't understand it cuz I can't get a greater view of your manga.


Fix'd. *2 MB IMAGE WARNING!!!*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

scantalations?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> scantalations?


scanner not work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/t283904-how-can-i-make-my-printer-scan


----------



## Narayan (Mar 24, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just translations then??


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, only when I fix the scanner...


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 1, 2011)

it is not realy a real manga 
but i call it a stickman manga


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

"Please rate my manga" -  The title doesn't fit to your stickman drawing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Please rate my *stickman* manga" - This one fits.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> "Please rate my manga" -  The title doesn't fit to your stickman drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh if only I could have the *powerz...*


----------



## Ikki (Apr 19, 2011)

Needs more pandas


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Needs more pandas


OK!
I will draw you in the english release!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 23, 2011)

JEEZ. When is the English release coming? It can't take this long to localize, can it?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I see that this thread's title is changed already.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> JEEZ. When is the English release coming? It can't take this long to localize, can it?


I need to fix mah scanner...


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

English release please... I can't understand Russian


----------



## zeromac (Apr 23, 2011)

So what i can gather from the images alone is that the main character dies while fighting the main bad guy?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

Please people, if you want the english release than please help me fix my printer/scanner thingy!


----------

